# Seat dimensions



## G-man (Jul 1, 2008)

I am contemplating an on-line purchase of a pair of 2004-2006 GTO seats for my Tacoma (the seats in there are true torture devices).

Would someone mind mind measuring the width of a front seat from outside edge to outside edge for me?

I REALLY appreciate it.

Jay


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Widest part of seat: 21.5” (where you As* goes)

Bottom of seat: 20”

Seat tracks: 18”


----------



## G-man (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you sir! May karma return the favor to you.


----------

